# TBX Mosquito 4/21



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Our first event for 2018 will take place Sat April 21st 7-3 using the rt 305 state ramp (next to the dam). Membership are available the morning of the event, 45.00 per man. Tourney fee is 165.00 incl big bass. If you are paying the morning of the event, CASH only is accepted. Further info....wwwteambassxtreme.com Mahoning div, or call 330-760-one820


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Any results on this event, heard it was a tough bite...thx


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

16 and change won it. Needed 11 to get a check I believe. And Big Bass was 5 pounds.


----------

